# dhcpcd: eth0: bad UDP checksum, ignoring

## hreic

Hallo!

Ich habe ein aktuelles Gentoo 2007.0 gerade als domU auf einer XEN-Maschine installiert.

In /var/log/messages tauchen massenweise folgender Meldungen auf:

Jun 19 19:11:10 vs001-3 dhcpcd[2497]: eth0: renewing lease of 80.190.140.92

Jun 19 19:11:10 vs001-3 dhcpcd[2497]: eth0: bad UDP checksum, ignoring

Jun 19 19:11:13 vs001-3 dhcpcd[2497]: eth0: bad UDP checksum, ignoring

Jun 19 19:11:17 vs001-3 dhcpcd[2497]: eth0: bad UDP checksum, ignoring

Leider hab ich keinen Plan, was da schief geht... Was braucht ihr an Infos?

Grüße,

Holger

----------

## j.hendrix

Same problem here.

I looked at the dhcpd that is running in my dom0 and it was generating loads of dhcp messages, every three seconds for every domU.

Jun 27 21:29:48 lucifer dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.152 from 0a:70:72:69:6d:65 (prime) via eth0

Jun 27 21:29:48 lucifer dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.152 to 0a:70:72:69:6d:65 (prime) via eth0

Jun 27 21:29:51 lucifer dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.152 from 0a:70:72:69:6d:65 (prime) via eth0

Jun 27 21:29:51 lucifer dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.152 to 0a:70:72:69:6d:65 (prime) via eth0

Jun 27 21:29:57 lucifer dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.0.152 from 0a:70:72:69:6d:65 (prime) via eth0

Jun 27 21:29:57 lucifer dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.0.152 to 0a:70:72:69:6d:65 (prime) via eth0

Solution was to fall back to dhcpcd 2.0.5-r1 on all domU's:

[binary     UD] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5-r1 [3.0.16-r1] USE="-build% -debug% -static%"                                                                             

Hope this helps.

JP

----------

